# Tivo transition offer, but no lifetime transfer?!?



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

[Originally posted in another thread]

I received an email on 7/10 from Tivo regarding my S1 box. It said:



> Dear TiVo® customer,
> 
> Our records show that you currently receive some or all of your television signals for your TiVo® DVR through good old-fashioned "rabbit ears" or rooftop antenna.
> 
> ...


So I went to the site and put in my S1's TSN and got a very nice note saying:



> Special Offer to keep you in the TiVo Family!
> 
> Starting February 17, 2009, any shows* you receive through your antenna will no longer appear on your TV, leaving your TiVo® Series1TM DVR nothing to record.
> 
> ...


Of course, I clicked on the "Terms and Conditions" link and was please to see the following buried in the Ts & Cs:



> Terms and conditions for the TiVo Digital Transition Offer ("the Offer"):
> Offer available for a limited time, while supplies last, from June 25, 2008 to September 01, 2008. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time, for any reason.
> 
> 1. Offer includes, with the purchase of any current subscription plan:
> ...


Since my S1 predates that (December of 2000), I thought to myself, great. Tivo is taking care of its customers and I'll go for it.

Well, I now have the box and was told that I'd need to pay the $299 lifetime to get it as their system couldn't handle the transfer. I was told to talk to customer service to get a refund, e.g. the free transfer of lifetime. I spent over an hour on the phone on 7/17 and was hoping to get some good news the next day from the very courteous representative that worked with me. I even sent them screen shots of the page since they seemed to be unable to pull it up. Now it's 7/21 and no call back happened.

Has any one else gotten this "offer" and gotten the lifetime transfer to actually work?

Thanks


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

If you search on lifetime transfer, you can find that a transfer should be possible. I would assume the same should be true of this unit since from what I understand, you can get you HD unit anywhere... Here are the things you need to know...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=360133&highlight=grandfather+lifetime



> Grandfather transfer: The one-time "Grandfather transfer" (for people who purchased Product Lifetime on or before January 21, 2000, and who have not already used their one-time transfer) is still allowed and will also be honored for future hardware releases from TiVo, such as the Series3. If you have any trouble when you call, please mention KDB code 09-07-04 to the agent.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...ad.php?t=290723


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks, but a couple of confusing items in this case:

1) The "terms and conditions" of the offer I received said a) FREE transfer of lifetime and b) purchased before January 21, *2001*

It's not clear to me that the referenced thread covers this case.

In any case, wouldn't one expect Tivo to honor what they advertise?!?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Did you mention KDB code 09-07-04 to the agent?


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

gcimmino said:


> In any case, wouldn't one expect Tivo to honor what they advertise?!?


It looks like what they advertised is a lifetime transfer for $299 (which is the same price as lifetime for current subscribers, of course). What appeared in the "small print" was that the transfer was free for certain subscribers. Now, sure, you read that and it appears to have been wrong, but it's not like they were advertising free transfer to everyone.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

DrewTivo said:


> It looks like what they advertised is a lifetime transfer for $299 (which is the same price as lifetime for current subscribers, of course). What appeared in the "small print" was that the transfer was free for certain subscribers. Now, sure, you read that and it appears to have been wrong, but it's not like they were advertising free transfer to everyone.


Correct, but I believe that I fit into the certain subscriber category and am not getting what was advertised. I agree that this is not offered to everyone.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

jrm01 said:


> Did you mention KDB code 09-07-04 to the agent?


JRN, no, I didn't know about this. I only knew the terms of the offer that I was emailed. I'm still waiting to hear back from Tivo and will ask about this when/if they do contact me.


----------



## dms92969 (May 24, 2003)

What was the link ?



gcimmino said:


> [Originally posted in another thread]
> 
> I received an email on 7/10 from Tivo regarding my S1 box. It said:
> 
> ...


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

dms92969 said:


> What was the link ?


Sorry, link was www.tivo.com/digital2009


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think it was a Typo. The free trasnfer date is supposed to be for Lifetime subscriptions sole before Jan 21,*2000*.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

classicsat said:


> I think it was a Typo. The free trasnfer date is supposed to be for Lifetime subscriptions sole before Jan 21,*2000*.


Yes, it does seem like a straightforward typo, so I wouldn't expect them to feel obligated to honor that. On the other hand, if they really did shift the free transfer date forward a year, I would be all over that!

Hopefully someone from TiVo will poke their head in and give us the official line.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

Typo? I thought you stood by what you advertised?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

SleepyBob said:


> Yes, it does seem like a straightforward typo, so I wouldn't expect them to feel obligated to honor that...


Makes no difference if they now say it was a typo.

If they put up a notice that SAID 2001, then 2001 is the pivotal date for that offer.

They might change it to 2000, and hold to that for anyone ELSE who takes them up on the offer, but if they originally posted 2001 as the date, 2001 it is for anyone who took them up on the offer at that point.

Anything else is "bait'n'switch" and false advertising.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

gcimmino said:


> Typo? I thought you stood by what you advertised?


Who's the "you"?

This forum isn't operated by TiVo, and while some TiVo employees do post here, we're not all TiVo employees. We're just TiVo owners like you.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

gastrof said:


> Who's the "you"?
> 
> This forum isn't operated by TiVo, and while some TiVo employees do post here, we're not all TiVo employees. We're just TiVo owners like you.


Sorry for the wording there. By "you" I meant Tivo standing by their advertised offer to me. I in no way mean anyone on the forum.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

gcimmino said:


> Typo? I thought you stood by what you advertised?


Advertisements make errors in prices all the time. When errors get caught, they get corrected, maybe with an apology. When I go into Target, they have the weekly ad posted up on the wall. And sometimes they have an errata sheet next to it: "The correct sale price for xyz is 34.99, not 29.99 as printed in this week's flier. We apologize for the inconvenience."

So, no, if they printed the cutoff date for a free transfer incorrectly by a year, and if it was clear that was what happened, I wouldn't expect them to bite the bullet and hand out free transfers to everybody. You are still in your 30-day free return window, so it's not like you're being forced to stay with the TiVo HD after finding out the promotion isn't what you thought (or they said) it was.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

gastrof said:


> Makes no difference if they now say it was a typo.
> 
> If they put up a notice that SAID 2001, then 2001 is the pivotal date for that offer.
> 
> ...


e-commerce sites normally have blanket disclaimers saying they don't have to honor incorrect prices. I guess I don't see this as being any different. But if it is incorrect, I agree they need to correct their website ASAP.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

And I just tried entering my TSN on the web page and it returned an error message, so maybe they are making changes as we speak.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, an I can only hope that for the pleasure of having spent over an hour on the phone with them to alert them of this and having been a customer for so long that they honor this for us.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Maybe they'll send you a TiVo guy plush doll.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

SleepyBob said:


> And I just tried entering my TSN on the web page and it returned an error message, so maybe they are making changes as we speak.


Yes, I got an error at one point too. But it's back online today and still says:

*Free Transfer of Product Lifetime Service purchased before January 20, 2001*

BTW, the person I spoke with on Thursday never called back. I'm on "pause" with Tivo now.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh well. Tivo won't stand by what their site (still) advertises. They refuse to honor their offer:


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, as usual Tivo is letting me down on this offer. It keeps saying that I do not qualify. I called Tivo to find out why and they tell me it is because I have a Sony Series 1 Tivo. They tell me that the offer only applies to Tivo made boxes and that I will need to get with Sony.

Ok, my question is how is anyone getting this damn offer if no one has a Series 1 Tivo made box? Because as far as I know only Sony and Philips made a Series 1 Tivo.

I could not even get an offer for a $99 refurbished box. 

Can a few people that have gotten the offer post what company actually made their Tivo?


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

magnus said:


> Can a few people that have gotten the offer post what company actually made their Tivo?


I've got a Phillips S1 that only gets OTA, and I got the $99 offer, plus "transfer" my lifetime for $299.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

magnus said:


> Can a few people that have gotten the offer post what company actually made their Tivo?


Mine is a Phillips S1.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks like Tivo edited the site, the fine print now says:

Offer includes, with the purchase of any current subscription plan:

* A Factory Renewed TiVo HD DVR for $99.99
* Transfer current Product Lifetime Service for $299


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, I still think it's an offer to pass on. Even though I can't seem to get it anyway.



gcimmino said:


> Looks like Tivo edited the site, the fine print now says:
> 
> Offer includes, with the purchase of any current subscription plan:
> 
> ...


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

gastrof said:


> Maybe they'll send you a TiVo guy plush doll.


Thanks. I already have two of those!


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

gcimmino said:


> Sorry, link was www.tivo.com/digital2009


Hm, I don't get the offer. I went to the site and plugged in the serial numbers of my 2 Philips S1 boxes, and I get back: 
"Relax, and continue enjoying your favorite shows!
Because you currently DO NOT receive analog signals using an antenna, you don't need to lift a finger! Your TiVo®HD DVR has digital tuners built-in so you do not need to buy a government-subsidized digital converter box or a digital-ready TV. Just enjoy your favorite shows and the TiVo experience like you always have."

Umm, newsflash guys, those aren't HD units, they are S1. I called customer support, and they basically had nothing to say. All they did is read me over the phone the contents of this page: http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/howto/Digitalantennasupport.html

One has to wonder if TiVo really have their act together.

(BTW, TiVo never emailed me about this)


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Same as my call. Oh, well.



stamasd said:


> Hm, I don't get the offer. I went to the site and plugged in the serial numbers of my 2 Philips S1 boxes, and I get back:
> "Relax, and continue enjoying your favorite shows!
> Because you currently DO NOT receive analog signals using an antenna, you don't need to lift a finger! Your TiVo®HD DVR has digital tuners built-in so you do not need to buy a government-subsidized digital converter box or a digital-ready TV. Just enjoy your favorite shows and the TiVo experience like you always have."
> 
> ...


----------



## SDHank (Apr 15, 2008)

I also get the notice on the website saying I have a Tivo HD, when in fact I have an old Philips S1 that's currently connected to an antenna.

I've called 3 or 4 times trying to get this offer and been told 4 or 5 different stories as to why I'm not eligible (one call produced multiple, conflicting reasons). Exactly one of the reasons made sense.

One of the stories was "it only applies to S1s produced by Tivo", and when I mentioned that Tivo didn't manufacture any S1s the CSR had no response. I've also been told that the offer doesn't really exist. I've been told that it's through Weeknees and I'd have to get it through them (when I pointed the CSR to that site as proof of the offer). 

The one story that did make sense (and Thank You to the one Tivo CSR who has a brain and the motivation to follow through) is that eligibility is tied to the Tivo configuration. Since I used to have my Tivo connected to cable I was flagged as being unaffected by the transition and not eligible for the offer. She didn't know when they'd gathered the data nor when or if it would be regathered.

I know the data is not live because my S1 is currently set up for OTA/Antenna. 

It's maddening that the CSRs are so ill informed and so quick to make up these little tales to explain the situation. They had some sort of software they used to check eligibility. Why can't it tell them the reason someone is denied the deal rather than leaving it up to their creativity?


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

It would be good if someone like, oh, say, TiVoPony could comment on the above.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, I got the same lame a** excuse about my Tivo being made by Sony and that they were only offering for Tivo made S1's. And as you said.... they didn't make one.

I also had mine set up for cable because that was how I could get it to work with my digital converter box.



SDHank said:


> I also get the notice on the website saying I have a Tivo HD, when in fact I have an old Philips S1 that's currently connected to an antenna.
> 
> I've called 3 or 4 times trying to get this offer and been told 4 or 5 different stories as to why I'm not eligible (one call produced multiple, conflicting reasons). Exactly one of the reasons made sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

Just to follow up, I sent a note to our local "Call for Action" group at Washington's WTOP radio. I also sent notes to tech writers at the Washington Post and NYT. Next stop is to file a complaint with the MD Attorney General.

To summarize: Some folks have OTA S1s that appear to be eligible for some offer, though are not getting it. Some of us have OTA S1s that were told we would receive a specific offer, but that has now been withdrawn and wasn't honored when it was published.

Oh well. Still love Tivo and still recommend it, just wish they'd "do the right thing" when it is necessary.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

Still no comments.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

It gets better and better. Now when I go to http://www.tivo.com/digital2009 and enter my TiVos service numbers I get: 
"Thank you for your request. This TiVo Service Number you entered has already been used for this offer"

Uhh... no it hasn't.

TiVo is seriously letting us down, series1 owners.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

Well, to make a long story short, a very helpful Tivo person has sorted this all out for me. Back to being a happy Tivo camper.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

So did they tell you what the deal is?



gcimmino said:


> Well, to make a long story short, a very helpful Tivo person has sorted this all out for me. Back to being a happy Tivo camper.


----------



## gcimmino (Apr 8, 2003)

magnus said:


> So did they tell you what the deal is?


No, only that they had made a typo on the site, which has been corrected.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, the customer service makes me sick with Tivo sometimes. 

Now I get this. 'Thank you for your request. This TiVo Service Number you entered has already been used for this offer'. 

I called to find out why... yet again. This time they tell me it's because I'm not 'really using it'. It had not made a call out for a while and they tell me that I'm not really going to be affected by the digital transition. However, it has made at least 2 calls into the mothers ship in the past 2 months.

So, I asked how can I get the offer and they tell me that there is no way that I can. I ask what is the offer and they tell me that they cannot even tell me. What a crock of sh**.

I spoke with a supervisor and he tells me all of this crap. Then goes on to explain to me the value that I have already gotten out of the box at $199. That's when I just told him that I would not argue the point with him and told him that I was done talking about it. 

It really sucks that they want to play games like this but oh well. I'll plug the box in and make it call in every day until 2009 and see WTF happens then. 


Forgot to add this:
The modem was bad on the box and had to set up a PPP connection to make it call in. I guess I'll either set that back up or get a net card.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

More discrimination from TiVo against (some) users. 

:down::down::down:


----------



## tlphipps (Jul 3, 2002)

gcimmino said:


> No, only that they had made a typo on the site, which has been corrected.


So did they honor the offer as it was presented at the time (free lifetime transfer)? I would sure hope so.

I only wish I had seen this before they corrected it! I would have been all over that offer!!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Maybe Tivo in it's infinite wisdom has decided that you don't really use your box either. 

I wonder how many people out there aren't really using their boxes or for whatever reason Tivo decides... you just don't qualify... for whatever the deal really is.



stamasd said:


> More discrimination from TiVo against (some) users.
> 
> :down::down::down:


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

Last time I tried, the page would recognize my Tivo numbers. Today it worked and it told me since I don't use OTA (true, but Tivos are on Comcast) that I don't have anything to worry about (and no offer was presented).

Of course that ignores the fact that when Comcast goes 100&#37; digital I will loose functionality...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You are covered though, for your existing TiVo will work perfectly well with a digital cable box, which you will get from your provider when they go all digital.

The offer is only for antenna users, who will at least have to purchase their own box, or at most not be able to use one because they have a Series 1 which will get no update.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Um, not exactly true. 



classicsat said:


> The offer is only for antenna users, who will at least have to purchase their own box, or at most not be able to use one because they have a Series 1 which will get no update.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

classicsat said:


> You are covered though, for your existing TiVo will work perfectly well with a digital cable box, which you will get from your provider when they go all digital.


Yes and no. I bet they'll charge me for the digital cable box, almost certainly for the 2nd box (we have two Tivos, so we'd need two boxes). We'll also have to switch to using Tivo's little IR thingy to change the channels on the box. Who knows it that will be supported and work well.

I'm still worried as to how this will all work out, and how much money it will cost me.


----------



## SDHank (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm still getting the "This TiVo Service Number you entered has already been used for this offer" message. Lovely. I wonder if they just flagged some of us for calling? I can't imagine why my TSN would be marked in their database otherwise.

This whole thing is really leaving a bad taste in my mouth. I had been a Tivo evangelist for many years and sold quite a few friends on buying one -- heck, I'm even quoted in a San Diego Union Tribune article about how great Tivo is. But apparently I don't have whatever mojo it takes to qualify for this super-secret, special entitlement offer.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bkc56 said:


> Yes and no. I bet they'll charge me for the digital cable box, almost certainly for the 2nd box (we have two Tivos, so we'd need two boxes).


But that's not Tivo's problem, it's your cable company's.


----------

